# Thinking of moveing to Canada



## patt (Jan 20, 2011)

Plumbing and heating engineer Oil / Gas / Renewables 20 years+experance 
is there work and a future in Canada 
married 3 kids 3/6/9 want the best for them
ireland is in a bad way


----------



## Krogl (Jan 16, 2011)

Western Canada, BC in particular is crying for tradespeople. The cost of living in Vancouver and Victoria is very expensive though so keep that in mind. Best of luck.


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

Its probably best to check a couple of the Canadian job sites such as "monster" or "workopolis". The western provinces (BC, Alberta, Sask and Manitoba) and central Canada (Ontario) should require a skilled trades workers as the Canada job market is starting to pick up again.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

*Its the property thats expensive!*



Krogl said:


> Western Canada, BC in particular is crying for tradespeople. The cost of living in Vancouver and Victoria is very expensive though so keep that in mind. Best of luck.


Cost of living anywhere in Canada is high, not just on Vancouver Island, especially when you compare prices to some other countries, thats why sooo many people cross the U.S border just for the day. and alot has to due with where people shop in Canada, some stores are more pricey than others, so if you shop at them, you shouldn't complain about paying higher prices than you need to. My friend works for a certain grocery chain, but shops at another because his dollar goes 15-20% farther, Whats expensive is the cost of property in places like Van and Vic that is expensive, if you compare them to smaller surrounding cities/towns. ie: a 3-4 bedroom, 2 storey, 2-3000 sqft house on 1/4 acre in the Duncan area , 45 minutes north of Victoria, might cost $350-$400k but the same house in the Victoria area will cost over $600K , or a 3bdrm rancher for under$300k, but in Victoria $450-$500K or more, which is why so many people who work in Victoria commute from outside the area.


----------

